# Our galaxy clad Previa conversion



## ironkerton (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey,
Last week we took delivery of our Toyota Previa from Bumble Campers. 

Here she is... Just getting her ready for a day out tomorrow, if I can shake this horrible cold!


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 5, 2016)

i love the purple star spangled body work   -  have you any piccies of the inside also ?


----------



## Wully (Nov 5, 2016)

Quite appropriate tonight it looks like the fireworks display my mental neighbours having.️Too infinity 
And beyond.


----------



## The laird (Nov 5, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> Quite appropriate tonight it looks like the fireworks display my mental neighbours having.️Too infinity
> And beyond.



Wullie one weekend your woody the next your buzz,wot a talented guy you are man.


----------



## Wully (Nov 5, 2016)

The laird said:


> Wullie one weekend your woody the next your buzz,wot a talented guy you are man.



Back to normal next week I'll just be plain old shrek


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 10, 2016)

Love the paint job.


----------



## ironkerton (Nov 27, 2016)

Turned out it was pneumonia! So no overnights done yet 

I'll get some photos of inside up soon. 

Paint job is a vinyl wrap - really great job done by a company called MKS in Peterborough who were lovely to deal with. Would recommend if anyone is looking for any vinyl work.


----------



## The laird (Nov 27, 2016)

Get well soon


----------



## ironkerton (Dec 28, 2016)

Here's some photos of the inside, for those who were asking!


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice, hope your feeling better.


----------



## The laird (Dec 28, 2016)

Hope your getting better and can get out n about


----------

